# ksport kontrol pros semi reveiw



## jakkaroo (Feb 12, 2011)

picked up a set of ksport off aptuned was 980 shipped to my door and ksport has been around so there pretty trustworthy imo, but the ksport feel really good so far,driven 400 miles on them and they are really nice there alot stiffer than your stock springs but what you gonna expect when your an inch away from the ground lol,the dampaning is very smooth i still need to tweak with it some more but the spring rate seems ok for the car feels a little bouncey when there full stiffness and it has 36 way adjustable so they get rock hard,ive taken the car to the mountain twice and unless i feel like taking my front lip off i dont plan to piush it just yet,but from the short burst ive taken car handles extremly well even withput the front end links on yet
View attachment 5142
View attachment 5143
also please realise i have diffrent tires than most of you and diffrent rims than a normal ls,ill take some pics of the coilovers when i feel like putting the end links on


----------



## Skilz10179 (Mar 22, 2011)

Didn't even know KSport was making coilovers for us. The car looks good.


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

A mountain climbing Cruze?! Me gusta.

Your car looks kick ass bro


----------



## jakkaroo (Feb 12, 2011)

iKermit said:


> A mountain climbing Cruze?! Me gusta.
> 
> Your car looks kick ass bro


yea i got a limted edtion 4x4 cruze only made 150 in 2011........................lol


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

Lucky sob. I tried to get the V8 version to scare people. It had worse transmission problems than ours.


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

iKermit said:


> A mountain climbing Cruze?! Me gusta.
> 
> Your car looks kick ass bro


I went for a cruze up a mountain road that I usually do about once every 1-2 weeks. Last time I went up there was a slammed BMW Z4 in front of me that was gunning it. Except for 2 minor straight aways where he pulled away I was on his ass throughout every corner. Our cars have no power for a drag race, but you throw one in a corner, even at stock, and its amazing[especially for the price].


----------



## JERRYM1997 (Jun 13, 2011)

Needs bigger wheels. 18 or 19 with some more stance.


----------



## jakkaroo (Feb 12, 2011)

JERRYM1997 said:


> Needs bigger wheels. 18 or 19 with some more stance.


find some 19s that are under a grand first and really stanced is gauyyyyyyyyyyy,


----------



## Throwdown (Aug 19, 2011)

Thanks for posting!


----------



## jakkaroo (Feb 12, 2011)

View attachment 5258
hard to see them but hey there like any other coilover there all the same


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

Dropping my DGRs soon as I get home today , really like what jak did with his , car looks great and mine needs to be lowered lol


----------



## Kyle_rs (May 12, 2012)

How does the back coils work? When you install then is it hard


----------



## jakkaroo (Feb 12, 2011)

Kyle_rs said:


> How does the back coils work? When you install then is it hard


install is easy took me a 19 year old kid 2 hours,the rear is by far the easiest you jack the car up take the bottom shock bolt out have a jack under the wheel take the bolt out,lower the jack under the wheel and the spring will come off then you just take the 2 top bolts off and bam your stock is off then you just swap the top mount over and put it togther its super easy,the fronts allil more difficult because there is a metal washer to hold the top mount togther but other than that its super easy


----------



## Kyle_rs (May 12, 2012)

So in the back the coil replaces the shock and you just leave the spring out?


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

Coilovers come with the strut (sits right behind the rim) and a spring that sits where our normal stock springs used to sit . I would love to see a pic of jaks rear setup


----------



## Kyle_rs (May 12, 2012)

The k sport is not like that tho


----------



## jakkaroo (Feb 12, 2011)

Kyle_rs said:


> The k sport is not like that tho


no it goes exatcly like that seperate spring and shock setup


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

Thanks jak , that what I thought haha ! If you have time or take off your rear rims take a pic for me haha


----------



## chevycruze2011 (May 25, 2012)

i want to do this to my cruze! just waiting on some funds.


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

i feel ya brother.


----------



## Higgs Boson (Mar 7, 2012)

Smurfenstein said:


> I went for a cruze up a mountain road that I usually do about once every 1-2 weeks. Last time I went up there was a slammed BMW Z4 in front of me that was gunning it. Except for 2 minor straight aways where he pulled away I was on his ass throughout every corner. Our cars have no power for a drag race, but you throw one in a corner, even at stock, and its amazing[especially for the price].


no offense or anything but have you driven a good handling car before? the cruze gets .85 on the skid pad. hardly exciting, but its just my 2.


----------

